

What $8-a-gallon gas would do.  - ranparas
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/eight-reasons-youll-rejoice-we/story.aspx?guid=%7B82FCE1B0%2D1889%2D43B0%2DA465%2DE29BFEE95576%7D

======
mattdennewitz
conceivably, more people would turn to mass transit, but is mass transit ready
for them? im in chicago, and with our ongoing cta crisis, i can only imagine
seeing 20 minute waits to get into a delayed overcrowded train running on poor
quality tracks turn into 120 minute waits.

